# Do I need a plunge base for guitar building?



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello:

I am starting to build electric guitars (2 at this time for my kids), and I have 2 routers. I have a very old (30 years or so) Craftsman 1.5 hp, and a new Porter-Cable 690LR. Both have fixed bases, and I am finding it difficult to route out the pickup and control cavities without the ability to plunge. I looked online for a plunge base for the PC and WOW - $100 - I paid that much 2 years ago for the whole router!! Is there an alternative? What do you folks recommend?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

DW 621.
More than you wanted to pay.
But you'll do your thing safer and more efficiently.
No more kitchen routers for thick guitar blanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sears.com

==



mgdesigns said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am starting to build electric guitars (2 at this time for my kids), and I have 2 routers. I have a very old (30 years or so) Craftsman 1.5 hp, and a new Porter-Cable 690LR. Both have fixed bases, and I am finding it difficult to route out the pickup and control cavities without the ability to plunge. I looked online for a plunge base for the PC and WOW - $100 - I paid that much 2 years ago for the whole router!! Is there an alternative? What do you folks recommend?


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Sears.com
> 
> ==


This unit gets some really bad reviews - look at the 1 star reviews; discouraging that Craftsman name is not quality controlled better.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark,
you can try craigslist.org for a plunge router, or ebay for your plunge base.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

mgdesigns said:


> This unit gets some really bad reviews - look at the 1 star reviews; discouraging that Craftsman name is not quality controlled better.


Bob was right on that router. I have that one in a fixed/plunge kit. He has 4 of those routers that I know of in fixed/plunge/d-handle based kits.

I have and have had makita's, bosch, dewalt, porter cable routers. Bob has over 60 routers. Bob recommends that router as a good value for the money. So do I.

That single occuranced one star review rating you pointed out... I can still find accessories for it with no problems. Compared to other new routers. I find it has qualities features, is quality built and can be found at a value price. I probably use it as much as one of my PC 890's.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

There's a Craftsman 27680 that's been on my local CL for the past 3 weeks at $75--listed as lightly used, pictures look better than any store display model I've ever seen. I don't need another router, I don't want another router, I shouldn't buy another router--but every third day when he renews the listing I have to wear mittens to keep from calling to get it. 

New at $145 it's a good value. I'm betting there are discounts, C-man club, ect, that would take another 10% to 15% off that--it's a steal for what it is, especially for those of us who are hobbyists. 

Gotta go, I need to load CL....

Other than that--Step 4 of my 12 Step program is going well. 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, customer reviews on commercial sites are not a good measure of any tool. This is because there are always people who don't read the instructions or have no idea of how to use the tool. You are in the right place for accurate reviews. 

Many forum members own and are happy with these Craftsman routers. The design results from the Craftsman 26620, a Bosch 1617 wearing Craftsman colors. As they have done with so many other tools they had the basic design manufactured in China at a lower quality and price. You will not find more router for the price.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Mike said:


> Mark, customer reviews on commercial sites are not a good measure of any tool. This is because there are always people who don't read the instructions or have no idea of how to use the tool. You are in the right place for accurate reviews.
> 
> Many forum members own and are happy with these Craftsman routers. The design results from the Craftsman 26620, a Bosch 1617 wearing Craftsman colors. As they have done with so many other tools they had the basic design manufactured in China at a lower quality and price. You will not find more router for the price.


Thanks, Mike. My wife is a big proponent of using customer reviews for purchase determination. She won't buy anything unless it has at least 100 reviews, and 90% have to be 5 star.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

greenacres2 said:


> There's a Craftsman 27680 that's been on my local CL for the past 3 weeks at $75--listed as lightly used, pictures look better than any store display model I've ever seen. I don't need another router, I don't want another router, I shouldn't buy another router--but every third day when he renews the listing I have to wear mittens to keep from calling to get it.
> 
> New at $145 it's a good value. I'm betting there are discounts, C-man club, ect, that would take another 10% to 15% off that--it's a steal for what it is, especially for those of us who are hobbyists.
> 
> ...


For a long time I've been pondering why Bob has so many routers and I think that I may have the answer. I reckon that he has made a pact with his God that he will not be taken until all his routers are worn out! Very ingenious is our Bob.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

DEWALT 1.25 HP Compact Router with Plunge Base and Bag-DWP611PK at The Home Depot

Has anyone tried this unit? Looks like it has a lot of the features I need for smaller work (pickup routes and binding rabbets). What do y'all think?

Looks like it could be purchased in a kit from ebay for about $165. It has leds for better sight of the work area, and downside is only 1/4" diameter shanks accepted.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Just curious. Why would you opt for a *1.25hp* router, restricted to 1/4" bits @ $165 from eBay when a *2.5hp* router 2 base kit that comes highly recommended is only $145 from a local brick and mortar store? I know it may seem odd to you right now, but the heavier unit will give you more control for your detailed work.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Just curious. Why... ?


I think if you break it down to things you could use a router on:
- Making bodies from patterns
- Routing recesses for pickups
- Routing for decorative and fret position inlays.
- Routing recesses for controls
- Inset pickguards.
- Fitting for body/neck joining.
- Fret work
- Bridge work
- Nut work
- Shaping of neck and headstock.

I can see the OP's concern of having something light and nimble for accurate detail work... and others, where he would benefit from the power. It is probably about 50/50 on those tasks. 

From there, I think it's up to him to set his priorities on what is his immediate needs. I can see where a Colt type router would be handy for some of that detail... but where a 2-1/2 hp plunge router would also be handy for other parts of that. There are some nimble, somewhat light 2 to 2-1/2 hp routers... but you know, it's hard to think of a 11 to 14 pound router as being light and nimble... to do inlay work. Something like inlays, I use trim routers.

I'm not a guitar guy, but if I was, I could imagine someone using a lot of jigs. I thought I remembered "a regular" here who did electric guitars?


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> I think if you break it down to things you could use a router on:
> - Making bodies from patterns
> - Routing recesses for pickups
> - Routing for decorative and fret position inlays.
> ...


In response: 
1) - Making bodies from patterns - I either use the Old Craftsman 2.5 HP or the new PC 690 LR which allows me to use 1/2" shank bits. I mostly prefer to use a table mounted version for the outlines.
2) - Routing recesses for pickups - I think the compact plunge routers will do fine there, even with 1/4" diameter shank bits (most material is removed with spade and Forstner drill bits).
3)- Routing for decorative and fret position inlays - I'd opt for a base on a Dremel or even construct a overhead pin router.
4)- Routing recesses for controls - Again, the compact plunge router.
5)- Inset pickguards. - Same as #4.
6)- Fitting for body/neck joining. - Either full size or plunge compact would do this function as most material is removed with spade and Forstner drill bits.
7)- Fret work - hand saw in Stewmac miter box.
8) - Bridge work - drill press work on electrics. Acoustic guitars not a concern (they're glued onto sound board).
9)- Nut work - hand saw slots, and fine chisel work.
10) - Shaping of neck and headstock. - outlines same a body with table mounted full size router; back of neck shaped with rasps, spokeshaves, and files, and sandpaper (or ROSS).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

I have the 611 and I'm sure it will do the work for you BUT I will suggest you take a hard look at the T4 router,same HP as the 611 but just a little bit smaller plus you can pull the motor out with just one screw makes it easy to get in the hard spots..

t4 router - Google Search

==



mgdesigns said:


> DEWALT 1.25 HP Compact Router with Plunge Base and Bag-DWP611PK at The Home Depot
> 
> Has anyone tried this unit? Looks like it has a lot of the features I need for smaller work (pickup routes and binding rabbets). What do y'all think?
> 
> Looks like it could be purchased in a kit from ebay for about $165. It has leds for better sight of the work area, and downside is only 1/4" diameter shanks accepted.


----------

